# Lakeshore Rv Rocks



## MilliganOutbacker (Jan 19, 2008)

My wife and I traveled 1700 miles and saved thousand$$ thanks to Marci and the good folks @ Lakeshore RV. Best part is we had to travel through a snow storm. Being from Arkansas, this made for a great time and conversation. We are so grateful to have found this great group of people. We would highly recommend you buy your next Outback from Lakeshore RV.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad to have you aboard.









What did you buy?

How many in your family?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to the famly. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ARMilliganOutbacker
















 to Outbackers 

Congrats on your new TT!

Happy Camping,


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

[sup]Welcome[/sup] to Outbackers.com. You'll love it here.

Hope all went well with your trip.

Brian


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATS - We bought from Lakeshore also - but had them deliver it to us in OK.

Nice to have another Outback in our part of the country - seems like there are too many in the NE







From reading the forums, they seem to have the best rallies - they roast animals!!

Happy camping and maybe we will see yall at Toad Suck this May


----------



## MilliganOutbacker (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all. Sorry for the delayed response. After forgetting my login and password at least 10 times, I finally got my house in order. Thanks for the warm welcome.

My wife and I bought a 26KBRS for the floorplan, bunks, storage, appliances, but most of all the unbeatable price we got from Lakeshore. We had a rather eventful trip back home involving icy roads, high winds, and snow...until Chicago. Not bad for a maiden voyage. DW had to make a stop @ IKEA. Found some good deals on stuff for the OB. Good food too. After getting on dry pavement, I was much more relaxed and able to cruise between 65 & 70. Not bad for an 05 Suburban. We spent our first night in the OB @ a great little RV park in southern IL. Easy on/off to interstate, excellent facilities and free WiFi. We only used the furnace that first night and slept well. We made the home stretch run the next day. Our boys 15, 5, & 4 loved the new OB. We're looking forward to many goods times in it.

We love the forum and the helpful folks on here.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

ARMilliganOutbacker said:


> Our boys 15, 5, & 4 loved the new OB. We're looking forward to many goods times in it.


THAT is what it is all about my good friend









My DW and I purchased our 23RS from Lakeshore (awesome place) last April for the benefit of our family with our two DD's 5 and 7. Many, many good times ahead including a 18-day trip this July from Phoenix thru Zion and Grand Teton and Yellowstone, Denver, Albuquerque and home.

Here's to many great camping stories ahead!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. Good to hear from someone in a neighboring state getting on the fourm!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! We too purchased from Lakeshore and had a great experience. Marci is the best!

-CC


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the site .... glad your purchase and travel went well .... now the fun begins!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!
Glad you got a good deal and a nice trip also. No first time problems with the hitch setup? Boy, I donno about the snow thing.... Sounds scary


----------

